# Couple from today



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's a couple that I pulled off the dryer the other day. I finally got around to putting hooks on them and I figured I'd snap a quick pic with the cell phone to post them up.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful work, Cutt Em. Have you had a chance to get them wet yet?
Any luck?


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice stuff! I really like the look of that glider.

jeremy


----------

